# Carrots and dip  Rec. for kids



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2005)

I made this to try and get Cade to try something different . He is a Ranch dressing fan.And usues it on everything..

1-egg yolk
1-tea. dijon mustard
1-cup evoo
2-tea. lemon juice
1-tab. tomato paste
1- bunch basil,chopped
carrot sticks
salt and pepper


Put the yolk in a bowl and let it get to the same temp as the oil..then add the mustard and stir. Season with salt and pepper then whisk in the oil til it blends and gets thick. Stir in the lemon juice and tomato paste and then the chopped basil..Serve with the carrot sticks...Cades mom chose to dip some jicama and celery in the dip and liked it, I tried a slice of cucumber, but prefer the carrot..Wonder what other veggie might go with this???

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

Neat recipe kadesma, it's reministant of homemade mayo with a slight Italian flavour going on. I think that some radishes and firm lettuce leaves (like endive, baby gem, romaine) would be really nice with this dip


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Neat recipe kadesma, it's reministant of homemade mayo with a slight Italian flavour going on. I think that some radishes and firm lettuce leaves (like endive, baby gem, romaine) would be really nice with this dip


Thanks Piccolina,
It is like homemade mayo and I did hesitate using a raw yolk, but, I'd just gotten eggs from a neighbor, kind of like sneaking up on the chicken and getting the eggs from the nest, so I knew they were fresh...And Cade did try it and ate about 4 carrot sticks with it..Ethan on the other hand dug right in the kid eats everything except pineapple 
I like the endice and romain idea yummy and radishes as well..  I think I'll get some Belgian endive and stuff it and see how it goes... Thanks for the ideas  

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Thanks Piccolina,
> It is like homemade mayo and I did hesitate using a raw yolk, but, I'd just gotten eggs from a neighbor, kind of like sneaking up on the chicken and getting the eggs from the nest, so I knew they were fresh...And Cade did try it and ate about 4 carrot sticks with it..Ethan on the other hand dug right in the kid eats everything except pineapple
> I like the endice and romain idea yummy and radishes as well.. I think I'll get some Belgian endive and stuff it and see how it goes... Thanks for the ideas


 Hi  kadesma, thanks I'm happy that you like my suggestions  DH is a big mayo fan and this might appel to him (lol, he's such a picky eater that some times I feel like a mom trying to get her little ones to eat their veggies ). I think it might get added to the list of recipes to try this holiday season. Thanks again for sharing your tasty creative moment with us.


----------

